# Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file



## kkwikness

I get a 16-bit ms-dos subsystem error that says "C:\Dag... Invalid startup directory, please check your pif file"

What is a "pif file" and how to I check it?


----------



## DaveBurnett

Program Information File. It is a term hanging over from DOS - which is fair as it is a DOS program you are trying to run. Right click on the shortcut, click properties and you will see a Start in and a box with (or not) a folder where the program can be found. That information is wrong in your case. Correct it.


----------

